# May Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

This month's theme was "Beach Bums", so vote for your favourite photo of a Golden hangin' ten, tanning, swimming or chillin' at the beach.

Once again, there were some entries that were ineligible due to insufficient post count, or because they did not represent this month's theme.

*1. kjohnstone82:









2. Nash666:









3. Katduf:









4. Heart O'Gold:









5. DieselDog:









6. ShadowGolden:









7. Vhuynh2:









8. mudEpawz:









9. Megora:









10. Brave:









11. Roushbabe:









12. Lucky Penny:









13. Pup:









14. Golden4Life:









15. Capt Jack:









16. Ksdenton:









17. Catalina:









18. Max's Dad:









19. Ash:









20. elly:









21. Dallas Gold:









22. akgolden:









23. Always51:









24. Ellesimmo:









25. Joanne & Asia:









26. Happy:









27. Cathy's Gunner:









28. OutWest:









29. Ellejee:









30. Gold Digger:









31. soxOZ:









*


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Great photos. 


I posted a couple of my lab originally just cause it brought back memories of her but I did post one of my Golden for the competition. 

Free to use either one, but there is one of my golden if you would like to swap that out.



Good luck everyone.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

When more than one photo is posted, the first one is entered into the contest.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Ahh good to know. I'm sure that's listen in the rules. Will just post one next time.


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

Can I have 10 votes next time, feel guilty when some dogs don't get a vote......


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I finally voted...........


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Nash666 is my vote. Hope it counts.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Don't forget to vote-voting ends today.

Friday *05-31-2013* at *10:28 PM*


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

It looks like we have a winner. Congratulations, Happy! PM coming your way...


----------

